
This Robot Fights Back Against Robocalls - johncoogan
https://hackernoon.com/this-robot-fights-back-against-robocalls-e61c7d89bf27
======
tonyquart
Well, I quit using these kind of tools, since they didn't stop telemarketers
from calling. I still get 2-3 calls each day from them until now. I think we
should fight them back with legal action, like what I read at
[http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robo...](http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/).

